# Logitech Setpoint erkennt MX518 nicht mehr!



## Eol_Ruin (11. Juni 2007)

Habe vorhin versucht die neue Version von Setpoint (4.0) aufzuspielen.
Vorher war die alte Version 3.3 oben.

Folgendes Problem:
Setpoint (egal welche Version) erkennt meine Maus nicht mehr.

Im Gerätemanager steht statt MX518 nur mehr eine nomale "HID-Konforme Maus".

Hab schon Setpoint deinstalliert und alle verweise aus der Registry gelöscht und neu installiert - hilft nix.
Und da es für die Logitech-Mäuse ja keine einzelnen Treiber gibt kann ich im Gerätemanager auch nicht von Hand den korrekten einspielen!

Kann mir da jemand helfen????


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. Juni 2007)

Hat sich erledigt!

Mußte die ganz alte 3.01er Version installieren damits wieder geht.


----------

